# night riding



## mark1974 (4 Dec 2012)

well as its dark long before i get home from work i decided i would order some lights
i am confident on my bike so thought will try cycling in the dark.
just wondered how many guys and gals cycle at night?
any problems with doing so

thanks


----------



## slow coach (4 Dec 2012)

You must be brave or mad to want to cycle at night, thought only those brave souls who commuted by bike rode in the dark. The main danger is obvious i.e motor vehicles they are dangerous enough in broad daylight . I wouldn't even consider riding in the dark. Get yourself a turbo trainer , much safer


----------



## 4F (4 Dec 2012)

slow coach said:


> You must be brave or mad to want to cycle at night, thought only those brave souls who commuted by bike rode in the dark. The main danger is obvious i.e motor vehicles they are dangerous enough in broad daylight . I wouldn't even consider riding in the dark. Get yourself a turbo trainer , much safer


 
Sorry but that is absolute garbage. Get a decent set of lights and imho it is no more dangerous than riding in the daytime.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Dec 2012)

slow coach said:


> You must be brave or mad to want to cycle at night, thought only those brave souls who commuted by bike rode in the dark. The main danger is obvious i.e motor vehicles they are dangerous enough in broad daylight . I wouldn't even consider riding in the dark. Get yourself a turbo trainer , much safer


What a load of crap.


----------



## Markymark (4 Dec 2012)

I started a thread when I first started cycling around 18 months ago on the same topic.

I can assure you that as long as you are sensinle (decent front/back lights + hi-vis) it is perfectly safe.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Dec 2012)

4F said:


> Sorry but that is absolute garbage. Get a decent set of lights and imho it is no more dangerous than riding in the daytime.


 
I think it was supposed to be a sar-car-stic response, well this is how I took it, as it made me smile.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Dec 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> What a load of crap.


 
Sense of humour fail.


----------



## akb (4 Dec 2012)

I prefer my commute in the dark. Especially during the winter months. Get yourself some decent lights and a hi vis and give it a try.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Dec 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Sense of humour fail.


Nope. It definitely read like a load of crap.


----------



## akb (4 Dec 2012)

slow coach said:


> You must be brave or mad to want to cycle at night, thought only those brave souls who commuted by bike rode in the dark. The main danger is obvious i.e motor vehicles they are dangerous enough in broad daylight . I wouldn't even consider riding in the dark. Get yourself a turbo trainer , much safer



Whether or not this is sarcastic or not, this as a first response to the op is unreasonable.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Dec 2012)

akb said:


> Whether or not this is sarcastic or not, this as a first response to the op is unreasonable.


 
I found it rather amusing and proportionate in p155 take to the OP's post.


----------



## mark1974 (4 Dec 2012)

seems different opinions
appreciate all replys
thanks


----------



## MrJamie (4 Dec 2012)

I quite like cycling in the dark on paths through parkland, you have to pay more attention to look out dogs and obstacles but its nice and quiet, if you dont mind the odd weirdo lurking around 

I think in some respects, with decent lights you're more visable in the dark than the daylight.


----------



## dimples (4 Dec 2012)

Whether its dark or not makes no difference to me, I cycle in it regardless. I don't find it any more scary (don't find cycling scary at all to behonest) then the day. I cycle in london, so needing lights to SEE isn't a concern or need for me, the roads are well lit anyway. Get yourself a good set of front and rear lights to be SEEN, put them on flash, and go out and enjoy.


----------



## Psyclist (4 Dec 2012)

I have a blog here on my local site, if you want to take a look.

Not finished it yet, but basically have one pair of constant front and rear lights and a pair still lights too. Reflectors on your spokes, wear white or bright coloured clothing, etc.

Best to be seen than hurt.


----------



## gavintc (4 Dec 2012)

slow coach said:


> You must be brave or mad to want to cycle at night, thought only those brave souls who commuted by bike rode in the dark. The main danger is obvious i.e motor vehicles they are dangerous enough in broad daylight . I wouldn't even consider riding in the dark. Get yourself a turbo trainer , much safer


 
Pants. Indeed, if you have decent lights with reflective kit, I think night time riding is safer than daylight as you stand out more from the background.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2012)

I find I tend to go slower when it is dark. Best tip I can give, as well as a static front light, also have a flashing one. I have my strobe light on my helmet. It is much easier for other people to pick out a flashing light from the static lights.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (4 Dec 2012)

I prefer cycling at night. Roads usually quieter and a find most cars give me more room, maybe because they see me further off because of my lights. I tend to stick to routes I know so I know where all the big pot holes are etc.


----------



## PpPete (4 Dec 2012)

These days you can buy some really serious lighting firepower for not many £.
A couple of these flashing on the back will make you more visible than you are in daylight.
On the front, if your commute is streetlit throughout the Phaart Aeon from same co. is probably good enough.
For dark country lanes you need to spend a bit more.


----------



## MattHB (4 Dec 2012)

I love riding at night, the more remote the better! Out in the middle of nowhere all you hear is the wind, your carbon wheels singing and the sounds of the creatures around you. One my loves of cycling is immersing myself in nature and you feel so much closer at night than in the day.

From a safety point of view, you can see cars from a huge distance away so you really can use all the road with no fear. Just get good lights and the rest is history.


----------



## AlanW (4 Dec 2012)

Another vote for night riding being safer. The down side and even riding with good lights (twin Lumicycle LED4Si lights) you can still cop the odd potholes around the lanes...


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2012)

I've been a bit lame this week for night rides just short PM commutes I prefer not to meet flood (now ice) in the dark but apart from that I love riding in the dark, like Matt says the more remote the better :-)


----------



## RWright (4 Dec 2012)

I think riding at night with good lights may be just as safe if not safer than daytime riding too. As was mentioned earlier, I tend to stay with routes that I know where the potholes and other obstacles are. I do a lot of rides that start in evening light and end in darkness. I do this a lot in the summer because the heat during the day while in the sun can be rough. 

Wearing reflective clothing helps a lot too. My neighbor has a very nice vest she uses when she is walking and when my bike lights hit it I wonder if there is road construction ahead. I do tend to ride a little slower at night looking for any debris on the road. That is about the worst thing to me about riding at night....well that and the fact dogs could maybe get up almost on top of me before I see them....or the bogeyman might get me.


----------



## DooDah (4 Dec 2012)

I have often thought about it, but where I live, if I went out at night and had a problem, I might not be found for a week. I have to say though Mark1974, you have the best Avatar on this forum


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Dec 2012)

akb said:


> I prefer my commute in the dark. Especially during the winter months. Get yourself some decent lights and a hi vis and give it a try.


Best commutes ever: 6 am or 3 am!
No pesky white vans, hardly any taxis, peace and quiet all round!


----------



## cyberknight (4 Dec 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Best commutes ever: 6 am or 3 am!
> No pesky white vans, hardly any taxis, peace and quiet all round!


+1 ,
Hardly anyone about and if you have the right kit as said already your liable to be more visible and i always get more room when they overtake.... could be the magicshine on the front and 3 rear lights and enough reflectives to land a plane


----------



## DooDah (4 Dec 2012)

I think that would be more lights than 50km around me. I'd be worried about being mugged by a deer or Wild Boar.


----------



## JohnC60 (4 Dec 2012)

cyberknight said:


> +1 ,
> Hardly anyone about and if you have the right kit as said already your liable to be more visible and i always egt more room when they overtake.... could be the magicshine on the front and 3 rear lights and enough reflectives to land a plane


Agreed. Plenty of lights and reflectives and cars give me more room when passing at night. Downside - unlit dogs/dog walkers on cycle paths, there is usually one more unseen dog who appears out of the bushes at the last moment.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Dec 2012)

JohnC60 said:


> Agreed. Plenty of lights and reflectives and cars give me more room when passing at night. Downside - unlit dogs/dog walkers on cycle paths, there is usually one more unseen dog who appears out of the bushes at the last moment.


I get bunny rabbits darting across the cycle path i use, stupid things run across at the last moment even though their safe where they were.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2012)

As others have said, get yourself some decent lights and just take a bit of care. This time of year I leave the house when its dark in the morning and ride home in the dark, I have one set of flashing lights and one set on constant and the dark commute is as routine as the daylight ones.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Dec 2012)

slow coach said:


> You must be brave or mad to want to cycle at night, thought only those brave souls who commuted by bike rode in the dark. The main danger is obvious i.e motor vehicles they are dangerous enough in broad daylight . I wouldn't even consider riding in the dark. Get yourself a turbo trainer , much safer


 Utter bollocks.
Night riding, in particular urban night riding is an utter joy, less traffic, lots of stuff going on, wildlife, smells of resteraunts, looking into lit-up buildings than are normally inpenetrable and then after midnight the streets are normally clear and the world is yours.

Decent lighting, plenty reflectives and a few mates and then night rides, particularly all-nighters are one of the fairly undiscovered joys of cycling.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Dec 2012)

If you don't ride at night, how can you start drinking beer at 10am without a twinge of guilt?


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Dec 2012)

Other than commuting home in winter, on urban well-lit streets, I'd never done any night-riding. But last night I went out and did my first night ride on country lanes. My observations were:

- My rear light is excellent, so I felt safe from a visibility standpoint
- My front light is inadequate, so I could barely see where I was going
- Cars gave me LOADS of room
- It was nice and peaceful

I'm planning on getting a good front light so I can do it more often.


----------



## RWright (4 Dec 2012)

DooDah said:


> I think that would be more lights than 50km around me. I'd be worried about being mugged by a deer or Wild Boar.


A lot of deer in my area too. I forgot about those. I am much more cautious when descending and don't push nearly as hard as during the day.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> A lot of deer in my area too. I forgot about those. I am much more cautious when descending and don't push nearly as hard as during the day.


 We've had a Badger attack on a Night Ride to London  .


----------



## threefingerjoe (5 Dec 2012)

I love night riding! Lots of reflective material, hi-viz, and GOOD lights. Riding at night is much quieter, and little traffic. If you're going to commute, you WILL be riding in the dark for at least part of the year.


----------



## Markymark (5 Dec 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I found it rather amusing and proportionate in p155 take to the OP's post.


This is in the beginners sectoin and it is unreasonable to take the piss out of people in a part of the forum dedicated to ask any quetsion without fear of being teased by the experts.

If it is their genuine belief that it is dangerous, then fine, it should be pointed out by many others that their belief is in the minority.

If, however, people want to start taking the **** and laughing at beginners' questions, the they should show some grace and save it for another part of the forum.


----------



## WiganLardster (5 Dec 2012)

I like riding at night, but I remember reading somewhere that you are four times more likely to be hit by a car at night than during the daytime. Obviously, though, if you are lit up like a Xmas tree you will go some way to mitigating that unfortunate circumstance.


----------



## DooDah (5 Dec 2012)

Hey, theres an idea, as its nearly Christmas why not. Might even put some tinsel on. Draw the line at a fairy though


----------



## craigwend (5 Dec 2012)

for some reason the roads seem longer at night - but more interesting, sharpens your senses,
oh & full moons, who needs lights


----------



## Ozzrahog (5 Dec 2012)

night riding is fine, its just fecking cold at this time of year


----------



## Crankarm (6 Dec 2012)

0-markymark-0 said:


> This is in the beginners sectoin and it is unreasonable to take the **** out of people in a part of the forum dedicated to ask any quetsion without fear of being teased by the experts.
> 
> If it is their genuine belief that it is dangerous, then fine, it should be pointed out by many others that their belief is in the minority.
> 
> If, however, people want to start taking the **** and laughing at beginners' questions, the they should show some grace and save it for another part of the forum.


 
Just to point a few things out to you. It was slow coach's reply to the OP that I found amusing. I wasn't laughing at the OP's original post although I did wonder for about 15 seconds whether they were trolling. Some of you need to lighten up, especially if you are planning to ride in the dark .


----------



## RWright (6 Dec 2012)

After reading it again earlier I realized it was not directed at the OP as well. I think the OP probably understands that and that a lot of people like to ride at night. Just like always, be careful on the roads.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Dec 2012)

I find you tend to notice exactly how good or bad those white lines at the side of the road are at night. With my old commute they were the only way of finding the edge of the road without cycling off it and when the went, it was harder to know where the road went to even with reasonable lights. I tend to have 2 front lights, 1 set a reasonable distance in front of me and the other angled much more down and off to the left to highlight the edge of the road better - this only applies to commutes that are on unlit roads. (Off road, then you need plenty of light and not just pointing downwards - branches can be a hazard if using bridlepaths or other permitted cycle routes. Otherwise I find it fine riding at night, as others have said, it can take longer. 
Just make sure your lights are on rechargeable batteries of one form or another and carry a spare set (otherwise it will cost you a fortune in batteries). I only have a single rear light but it can have 1 constant strip and 1 flashing strip and is amazingly bright. I prefer rear lights that offer 270 degree 'visibilty' rather than the 'I'm only pointing backwards' but that's just me.


----------



## Tom Oglesby (12 Dec 2012)

Can you guys specifically recommend a set of lights?


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Dec 2012)

Not ride at night? All my commuting for 4-5 months is in the dark. I'd go mad not cycling just coz it was dark. And if you don't ride at night how can you ever hope to join a FNRttC in the future?


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Dec 2012)

Tom Oglesby said:


> Can you guys specifically recommend a set of lights?


Well, this really depends how much you are willing to spend, if you want battery (lithium or rechargeable) or dyno and the type of riding you want to do. Need more info' please.


----------



## Tom Oglesby (12 Dec 2012)

Not too much, will £20 - £30 get you a decent long lasting set? I've no idea.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2012)

ditto above.
in town /lit roads only or country/rural/unlit roads need different lights
what budget & do you have any lights already (these could be used as potential 2nd lights).

that said I love the Cateye TL-LD1100 rear light and only use that one. My OH tells me last night in the freezing fog I stood out better than most cars around me with only 1 level flashing (it has 2 levels). It's generally available around £35 and runs off 2*AA batteries.

EDIT: was typing this whilst you were replying - where do you want to use the lights for?


----------



## Tom Oglesby (12 Dec 2012)

My budget is as cheap as possible without it being to shoddy a product.


----------



## Kins (12 Dec 2012)

I love riding at night round here. Only problem is the fog. Pea-souper tonight and nearly ran down Mrs Happydays and her dog Fonzie, who appeared about 5 foot from my front wheel.

I have decided I need more high Viz on my training jacket, another front light and maybe another rear.

Any recommendations on supple lightweight stick on high Viz ribbon. Jacket fits me like a glove and really don't want to ruin the feel with any hard crusty rubbish.

My current lights are Topeak Highlites which are ok, but not blinding for £20 (2nd hand brand new unwanted gift type purchase). If I had paid full retail I would be disappointed with them tbh.


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Dec 2012)

Here you are then for under £20.00 - a twin pack of Knog Frog's. Great 'be seen' lights IMHO and they will be excellent secondary back up lights when/if you want to spend more in the future.


----------



## RWright (12 Dec 2012)

The CREE XML XM-L T6 are in that price range, interesting thread on them with some pictures http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6.117285/

I bought one and then ordered 2 more. They have worked well for me so far. I still smile when I turn them on.


----------



## Dan Allison (12 Dec 2012)

Interesting thread, i live in the sticks but would be up for riding the lanes if there wasn't so much ice at the moment!


----------



## Tom Oglesby (12 Dec 2012)

Sorry if I sound a bit thick here but, how do they attach to the frame? Sideways to how the picture shows?


----------



## Kins (12 Dec 2012)

Tom Oglesby said:


> Sorry if I sound a bit thick here but, how do they attach to the frame? Sideways to how the picture shows?


 
I was thinking the same thing so its not just you!


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Dec 2012)

Tom Oglesby said:


> Sorry if I sound a bit thick here but, how do they attach to the frame? Sideways to how the picture shows?


Just wrap round a bar/seatpost and clip back on to itself. Simples.


----------



## RWright (12 Dec 2012)

The Crees attach to the handlbars with a plastic mounting piece and a rubber o ring. Similiar to the way garmin computers attach except with bigger o rings. There are other ways as well.


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Dec 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Just wrap round a bar/seatpost and clip back on to itself. Simples.


A bit like this actually (although only one is required).


----------



## Tom Oglesby (12 Dec 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Just wrap round a bar/seatpost and clip back on to itself. Simples.


 
On their side though? Sorry, but they've just completely baffled me haha.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2012)

I use 2 AA Maglite LED and rechargeable batteries, they are good enough to ride dark lanes. I attach them to the bike by using twofish lock blocks.

£25 for the torch and a fiver for the block. I do use two torches and cross the beams, but one would suffice.


----------



## Tom Oglesby (12 Dec 2012)

Okay, I think I get it now haha. Just a bit confused as to how they fit to the front, do they just grip the bar since they can't completely wrap around? Or would you just chuck em' on the handle bars?


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Dec 2012)

Tom Oglesby said:


> Okay, I think I get it now haha. Just a bit confused as to how they fit to the front, do they just grip the bar since they can't completely wrap around? Or would you just chuck em' on the handle bars?


They stretch and wrap all the way round. Mine are 18 months old. They get swapped between bikes frequently and they're still like new.


----------



## Tom Oglesby (12 Dec 2012)

Ahh okay, cheers mate.


----------



## Ern1e (12 Dec 2012)

just to stick my five penneth in my night rides IMO seem safer due to far less vehicles about plus you seem to get a little more warning by the headlights coming up behind you and yes good lights and the hi-viz are most important.


----------



## ray7 (12 Dec 2012)

Where I live its all dark lanes and I just got these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320749037579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 really light up the road.

Ray


----------



## lavoisier (13 Dec 2012)

ray7 said:


> Where I live its all dark lanes and I just got these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320749037579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 really light up the road.
> 
> Ray


 
Are these really any good? If so maybe get a couple and venture out into the dark.


----------



## inkd (13 Dec 2012)

ray7 said:


> Where I live its all dark lanes and I just got these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320749037579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 really light up the road.


 I was looking at these, are they any good? Build quality? do you run them on aaa or 18650? how long do they run for?
thx


----------



## ray7 (13 Dec 2012)

At the moment I`m running them on AAAs. Not had them long enough yet to use a set of batteries. These light up the lanes round here no problem and you can zoom them so you can get a wide beam or take it down to a tight spotlight. They look and feel well built but only time will tell if they are as good as they feel.

Ray


----------



## inkd (13 Dec 2012)

ray7 said:


> At the moment I`m running them on AAAs. Not had them long enough yet to use a set of batteries. These light up the lanes round here no problem and you can zoom them so you can get a wide beam or take it down to a tight spotlight. They look and feel well built but only time will tell if they are as good as they feel.
> 
> Ray


Cool, might give them a go then at that price. thx


----------



## lavoisier (13 Dec 2012)

inkd said:


> Cool, might give them a go then at that price. thx


 
+1 ty.


----------



## ray7 (13 Dec 2012)

Just walked the dogs down the lane and took the opportunity to test the zoom on one of them. Lit up the farm cat at 170 paces, my pace is normally 11 paces to 10 yds but I did have the dogs pulling me tonight. At the other end of the zoom it lit across the lane and the bushes either side to about 15 yds. That`s on £ shop batteries might be better with top end batteries.
Hope that helps.

Ray

P.S. Road surface is about 1 1/2 cars wide.


----------



## lavoisier (13 Dec 2012)

Thanks Ray. If I can get the bottle up to go out at night then these will be a must. Be interested to what you have to say on battery life.

Paul


----------



## Kins (13 Dec 2012)

lavoisier said:


> Thanks Ray. If I can get the bottle up to go out at night then these will be a must. Be interested to what you have to say on battery life.
> 
> Paul


 
Same, they look good. I want another front light as the muppets round here cant see my wildly flashing one easy enough it seems, though it its 4 AAs might just get one and rechargeables.


----------



## lavoisier (14 Dec 2012)

I went out in car today  and saw some cyclists with front lights on and I thought even if I don't brave it into the I could use them for bad weather  so I've ordered 2. I also ordered from Amazon four 18650 4900 maH batteries to go with them. So now just wait until they arrive and I can get started in New Year. 

Paul


----------



## darth vadar (14 Dec 2012)

Aldi still have some powerful cree torches in stock with adjustable beam for £11.99, and Lidl are selling a similar torch for £7.99 from next Monday.

Obviously, you will need to find a way of fitting them to your handlebars, but universal adaptors are readily available.

£14.99 for those lights a thread or two back though look to be great value though for the price.


----------



## inkd (14 Dec 2012)

lavoisier said:


> I went out in car today  and saw some cyclists with front lights on and I thought even if I don't brave it into the I could use them for bad weather  so I've ordered 2. I also ordered from Amazon four 18650 4900 maH batteries to go with them. So now just wait until they arrive and I can get started in New Year.
> 
> Paul


How much did you pay for the batteries? is that with a charger?
Am going to order these on monday as have to wait and see what Birthday money i get on sunday (40)
I have got to get a few essentials before i can start my night commute to work Lights,mudguards,waterproof bottoms, rucksack and a warm longsleeved baselayer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2012)

inkd said:


> ... see what Birthday money i get on sunday (40).


sympathetic nod - I join that club in 15 days time.


----------



## lavoisier (14 Dec 2012)

inkd said:


> How much did you pay for the batteries? is that with a charger?


 
I paid £18.99 on Amazon but that is with a double charger and 4 batteries. I looked on e-bay but some of the Asian sellers looked a bit iffy judging by the feedback.

Paul


----------



## lavoisier (15 Dec 2012)

Lights arrived today . I only ordered them yesterday afternoon. No batteries as of yet but I think I've got a spare 18650 kicking about to try one of them. Oh and the lights come with a free rear light too.

Paul


----------



## lavoisier (15 Dec 2012)

I'm also looking for a light I can fix to my helmet. Any recommendations? Also need some reflective trimming for my gear as it's not hi vis. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## inkd (15 Dec 2012)

How did you get on with the lights?


----------



## lavoisier (15 Dec 2012)

I haven't tried them yet, but will have a go with one now back soon

Paul


----------



## Ern1e (15 Dec 2012)

lavoisier said:


> I'm also looking for a light I can fix to my helmet. Any recommendations? Also need some reflective trimming for my gear as it's not hi vis
> Paul


try one of these
ITEM NUMBER 250979307913 on ebay sorry not sure how to do a link (not that clever) all I did was pop it on the helmet and use a couple of shoe laces to help keep it in place for the money not bad at all IMO, plus it comes in handy for other jobs lol.


----------



## lavoisier (15 Dec 2012)

Cree Cycle lights work great. Two lights should give plenty of light for night time rides. I bought a Ron Hill Vizion safety bib so I should be seen ok now.

Paul


----------



## inkd (15 Dec 2012)

well ive just bought them so hope they ok.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2012)

lavoisier said:


> I'm also looking for a light I can fix to my helmet. Any recommendations? Also need some reflective trimming for my gear as it's not hi vis.
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


I have the moon gem 2.0 on my helmet. Great for being seen, but not for seeing in my opinion.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moon-Rechar...IUDO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355601372&sr=8-1


----------



## lavoisier (16 Dec 2012)

inkd said:


> well ive just bought them so hope they ok.


 
I hope you didn't do what I did.
The advert states that it is for a cycle *light* although the picture shows two. So I ordered what I thought was two lights and ended up with four!

It doesn't really matter because I'm going to use one as a helmet light and also have a spare.

Paul


----------



## inkd (16 Dec 2012)

lavoisier said:


> I hope you didn't do what I did.
> The advert states that it is for a cycle *light* although the picture shows two. So I ordered what I thought was two lights and ended up with four!
> 
> It doesn't really matter because I'm going to use one as a helmet light and also have a spare.
> ...


No just the two i hope, on checkout said 1 so hope thats one pack of two.
I couldnt find the 18650 charger and batts on amazon, Loads of dodgey ones on ebay. Im was after a uk plug fitted rather than an plug adapter, have you read this http://www.torchythebatteryboy.com/p/dangers-of-ultrafire-18650-batteries.html Rather offputting on the ebay ones.


----------



## lavoisier (16 Dec 2012)

This is the link to what I bought. I haven't received them yet but you're right about the dodgy e-bay ones. I'm assuming it's a USB end and you may have to buy a three pin plug to connect it to when charging but they're cheap enough.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Skytower-Ul...TRWK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355672049&sr=8-1

It's very difficult to know what to buy without getting something dangerous, food for thought though.

Paul


----------

